# What can you do with $600?



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello all,

I got a $600 budget and i want some ideas on what i could do with it hardware wise. I'm fairly n00bish at building systems, so keeping that in mind, what would you suggest?

 I don't need a monitor, kbd, mouse,or speakers. I am also an avid gamer. I do some photoshop as well, but don't use my pc to watch movies. I prefer windows XP, which i have. 

I have already compiled a list of things i think i will buy, but again, I'd love to see what you fellas come up with?!?

Thank you


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2008)

due to the fact you've used a two letter location system, i'll assume you're amreican. as a non-personal rant against america in general... PLEASE SAY YOU ARE IN AMERICA. INTERNETS ARE BIG PLACE.

[/rant] - again it wasnt aimed at you, its just driving me nuts lately.

I'd suggest looking at my specs - Q6600, asus P5K-E, 2/4GB of ram and the only change being the newer ATI radeon 4850 video card.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 30, 2008)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9881048


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> due to the fact you've used a two letter location system, i'll assume you're amreican. as a non-personal rant against america in general... PLEASE SAY YOU ARE IN AMERICA. INTERNETS ARE BIG PLACE.
> 
> [/rant]




SA/TX= San Antonio Texas my guess


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll build you a AMD system:

AMD:
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ BE $81.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194
Asus M3A 770 chipset, $79.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131234
OCZ Platnium Rev 2 2Gb(1Gbx2) $43.99(18.99 after 25 rebate) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227139
MSI 3850 512Mb PCI-E x16 $134.99(99.99 after 35 rebate) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127339
Samsung F1 500Gb $79.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152098
LG 20x DVD-Burner $22.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136117
Antec Sonata III w/ 500W PSU $124.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129024

Total comes out to $568.93 but keep in mind there will be some shipping charges, but you should still be under 600 bucks for a decent system.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

ASUS DVD Drive
Gskill 2gb 1066mhz kit
Seagate 250gb 7200.10RPM
HIS HD 4850 512mb
Core 2 Duo E7200 2.5ghz
rosewill midtower case
Gigabyte P43 Mobo
Antec Earthwatts 500w PSU, Got mine for 50$ a few days a go haha jk 

for fans, if you dont care about noise the Scythe ULTRA KAZE moves a shit load of air. I have one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054
or a silent 120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185052


All 583 after shipping!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 30, 2008)

ah hell, I thought you needed a OS included in the $600 price, recheck my link, changes made.


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

San Antonio Texas is correct, not that where i live has anything to do with my post i think...Thanks for the great lists you guys put together! 

1 question i forgot to ask in my original post was this: What case has the most fans i can put in it? Reason being, South Texas is really hot and humid, and i need really good cooling. 

Also, case wise, will one of those monster video cards have enough room inside?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

Any midtower can fit any card. The tower I listed has a room for a front fan and a back fan. Tho you can put another in the drive bay. Get three of those ULTRA KAZE's I listed. They are loud, buy they move 100+ CFM and one of them in the front reaches to the back of a mid tower.. imagine two! And another porting out.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2008)

the location matters because of prices, taxes, and also as you mentioned, heat.

i was just in a bad mood when i replied.

First of all: do you have any preferences for AMD or intel, or ATI and Nvidia. Some people are obsessed with either company, at the moment the best value lies with an Intel CPU and motherboard, paired with an AMD (ATI) video card.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 30, 2008)

do you have anything in your current computer you can reuse? hard-drives? cd/dvd drives? Possibly a powersupply?

With your limited budget, freeing up $100-150 or so by reusing parts from your current rig would make a hugh difference in the performance of your upgraded rig(better CPU, more RAM, better vid card), especailly with your added comments about the case.

here's a good case with extremely good air flow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156077


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

I do have dvd/cd burner i will reuse, also a 575 watt psu. I have 2 sticks if ddr2 pc5300 @ 1GB each i could reuse. I have an 80mm and a 120mm fan i can reuse. I also have a 150GB IDE hard drive, a 80GB IDE hard drive, and a 40GB IDE hard drive. 

Also I'm more of an Intel/Nvidia kinda guy. I've had AMD and ATI before, and wasn't really impressed with that combo.  

Thanks guys, i appreciate it


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's what i came up with originally. Any thoughts on this? 

Asus P5N-E SLI nForce 650i SLI Socket 775 ATX MB       $70
Crucial Ballistix Dual Channel 2048MB PC6400DDR2          $60
350 GB Seagate Barracuda  IDE Hard Drive                    $65
APEVIA  ATX Mid Tower Computer Case                        $60
Intel Pentium D 945 3.4GHz / Dual-Core                        $99          
XFX GeForce 9800 GTX Video Card                              $200

Since seeing all your recommends, i will be updating the list for sure. Especially the Katana case


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

Pentium D's are TERRIBLE  I still say you should go with the rig I put together



ShadowFold said:


> ASUS DVD Drive
> Gskill 2gb 1066mhz kit
> Seagate 250gb 7200.10RPM
> HIS HD 4850 512mb
> ...


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are all pretty out-dated parts, w/ the exception of the ballistix and the 9800gtx. And core 2 duo chip will far outperform the pentium d, and where are those being sold for $99?!! A 650i is an sli board, meaning it fits two nvidia cards. It's a poor one at that. I would go with a p35 or p45 chipset from any vendor, or a 750i sli if you plan on adding another video card in the future. Your also going to be hard-pressed to find too many motherboards these days w/ multiple IDE slots. You should make the conversion over to S-ATA, it's quicker. Keep your 150gb and find another use for the rest I say. 

Look on newegg.com, the others have linked their builds there b/c it is generally the cheapest place to buy parts in the US. Find things like they suggested.


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

Really Shadow? Gawd..Im glad i asked! THX! Yeah, i had actually planned on getting a SATA hard drive anyways. THX GUYS!


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

Also, and i just thought this up...what are you fellas area of expertise? Are you guys pc techs? Not trying to belittle or insult anyone, but i am more inclined to take the advice of a professional. Although everyone on TPU seems to be a pro


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

We're all here for fun, pc's are hobbies of ours. Some are professionals of various pursuits in computers. What professional is telling you to get a pentium d? And who do you mean by professional? If you just mean like geek squad or something, many of us here could talk circles around them (not necessarily me). I personally lack much of the technical knowledge that many around here have, but I certainly know more than the average person, and spend enough time here to know what's going on. 

I'll take a hobbyists advice over a professional's any day of the week. A person who does his/her hobby for a living, well that's tops. Just cause someone gets paid to do something doesn't necessarily mean they know much about it though (unfortunately).


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

buy lots of cheese slices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if your into overclocking this is the motherboard you should get, I think Paulie is selling a DK on the forum for $105 see this thread

Kaze's are too expensive. get Yate Loons

- Christine


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 30, 2008)

Are you asking about the size of my....hehe "hand". Yes i have big hands, and that does cause problems on small mobo's and tight cases. As for the sensitivity question..does not compute.

Nobody recommended that pentium d to me..i found it myself.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

I edited it out, misread thought you wanted a mouse sorry 

Heatsink: Xigmatek HDT-S1283 $36
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E2160 $67
Motherboard: DFI LP DK P35 T2RS $105 (PM Paulie)
Memory: Geil 2x1GB PC2-6400 $48 
Video Card: Asus Radeon HD 4850 512MB $164 AR
Case: Centurion 590 $69
Fans: 6x Yate Loon D12SL-12 $23
Power supply: Corsair 550VX $79 AR
Controller: Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme $34
Hard Drive: Seagate 7200.11 320GB 16MB Cache $67

if you can manage this you will have a very nice gaming rig.

- Christine


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 1, 2008)

Badass list Miss Christine! Thank you!


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone got any ideas on ZOTAC cards? I'd never heard of them, but this is a good buy i think.

http://fxvideocards.com/ZOTAC-GeFor...-HDCP-Ready-SLI-ZOTAC-Video-Card-p-16280.html


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats over 750$ including shipping..


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 1, 2008)

llllllllllll said:


> Anyone got any ideas on ZOTAC cards? I'd never heard of them, but this is a good buy i think.
> 
> http://fxvideocards.com/ZOTAC-GeFor...-HDCP-Ready-SLI-ZOTAC-Video-Card-p-16280.html



Zotac is good, and that's a killer price on that card. It was $119 a couple of days ago. Definitely get it if you can.


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 1, 2008)

Every card i have ever had was made by XFX so i'm pretty partial to them. But, for that price..i think i can be converted lol


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 1, 2008)

XFX is my favorite vendor too. yeah so Paulie just sold his DFI board  you will have to change it to a Asus P5K or GA-P35-DS3* what kind of display do you have?

- Christine


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 1, 2008)

well considering you have CD/DVD drives and a PSU you can reuse, here's a updated list for you.

katana case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156077
e7200 cpu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
MSI 750i chipset mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130175
8800gt vid card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130359
2 gigs OCZ ddr2 RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227139
seagate 250 gig HD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148309

That comes to about $650 delivered. Reused your PSU and CD drives


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2008)

not too sure about that motherboard, it has a lot of reviews quoting instability (i've had bad luck with MSI nvidia boards recently, many, MANY models that overheated even at stock settings)

As an alternative board, try this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157120&Tpk=asrock+penryn+1600

its cheap, does SLI (2 cards only, not 3) supports 400FSB as a stock feature and overclocks very well for its price (well, 400 FSB is enough for most people anyway) Luke (forum name here) has one, i'll get him in here to post comments if anyone has questions.

for SLI it uses two 8x slots, when not SLI'ing the middle slot is 16x. The board has no problems with SLI'ing 9600GT's or 8800GT's.


----------



## Luke (Jul 1, 2008)

i agree with mussels great board for the money i paid $110 au + shipping for mine and i am glad i did


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2008)

Luke said:


> i agree with mussels great board for the money i paid $110 au + shipping for mine and i am glad i did



we've seen reports of 550FSB in a few reviews on 45nm chips, how high have you got yours so far?


----------



## Luke (Jul 1, 2008)

well i am at 380 atm but i am sure it will go higher


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> not too sure about that motherboard, it has a lot of reviews quoting instability (i've had bad luck with MSI nvidia boards recently, many, MANY models that overheated even at stock settings)
> 
> As an alternative board, try this.
> 
> ...



Well personally I don't know about that particular board, didn't read the reviews. I do like the 750i chipset(I have a EVGA 750i FTW board, tried to fit that in the build, but the money just wasn't there for it). I never heard anything bad about MSI really, so I assumed it would be good board. Guess I'm wrong, my bad


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2008)

hey i'm in houston tx  and if you want i have a high clocking 5000BE up for sale asking $90 for it and it does 3.488ghz.

my 5000BE
MSI K9A2 CF-F
4850
320GB seagate HDD
2x1GB DDR800
650w PSU

and an aftermarket cooler on the cpu/vga


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 1, 2008)

sweet..thx for all the new lists. @christine, im reusing an old 17 inch LCD. Thx Barbaric


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 1, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well considering you have CD/DVD drives and a PSU you can reuse, here's a updated list for you.
> 
> katana case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156077
> e7200 cpu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
> ...




switch the MSI motherboard with this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136038

I almost bought that board for this system, but the 750 was released just before I made my purchase and I really liked it's stats so.....


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 1, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> XFX is my favorite vendor too. yeah so Paulie just sold his DFI board  you will have to change it to a Asus P5K or GA-P35-DS3* what kind of display do you have?
> 
> - Christine



I had an ASUS P5K for a while that I liked, although after it died when I went to exchange it for a new board, the guy at the store told me not to get it since apparently they had lots of people return the board for various problems,  not saying don't get it, just relaying my personal experience with it.  And if you are wondering how it died, some how one of the pins disappeared.


----------



## Atnevon (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, if you need more to read up on, here a great build thread I just made not to long ago.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62940

Most of the parts are still cheap. I'm sure you could watch Newegg and see if they do any bundle deal with those parts soon.

If you do, STAY AWAY from the Crucial Ballistix deal now. Duel Sided chips = great stuff, sigle sided = headache


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 2, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> Well, if you need more to read up on, here a great build thread I just made not to long ago.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62940
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly, sneekypeet has gotten word from Crucial that all PC 6400 and 8500 Crucial Ballistix are still double sided.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 2, 2008)

hes wrong. they are single sided and they are not going back according to some Micron rep quote I saw on another forum it's because Micron has focused there efforts on DDR3 this year which explains Crucial (probably one of there biggest customers) memory has gone sour since Dec 2007+ and I don't mean changing D9GMH to D9HNL the RMA/Failure rate of Crucial memory since the change has sky rocketed.

besides rep's are not always right it's hard to believe they would disclose that information considering Crucial laser etches the info on the IC out.

- Christine


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

Seriously, if this is the guys first build (or at least new) the board i listed is his best choice. its dirt cheap, easy to OC, stable, and has all the features of the better boards. he was ~$50 over budget and swapping to the board i listed gets him back on target.

Its an odd board in that its 650i and Nforce 430 in the one mobo, the 650i does the CPU and sata, while the 430 does the SLI capabilities, but it works great.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Seriously, if this is the guys first build (or at least new) the board i listed is his best choice. its dirt cheap, easy to OC, stable, and has all the features of the better boards. he was ~$50 over budget and swapping to the board i listed gets him back on target.
> 
> Its an odd board in that its 650i and Nforce 430 in the one mobo, the 650i does the CPU and sata, while the 430 does the SLI capabilities, but it works great.



650i's tend to not play so well w/ intel's latest chips. p35's do much better, unless he's going for a multi-card set-up.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> 650i's tend to not play so well w/ intel's latest chips. p35's do much better, unless he's going for a multi-card set-up.



THIS board does. thats why it mixes chipsets. it has official quad/45nm/400 (1600) FSB support.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> THIS board does. thats why it mixes chipsets. it has official quad/45nm/400 (1600) FSB support.



Hmm, ok, I thought the northbridge was the 650i chipset, thus the one on the fsb and cpu control, so I figured it would be as poor as others. The last 650i I had officially supported 1333fsb, but didn't do it so well, huge fsb wall. But if it works it works............


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Hmm, ok, I thought the northbridge was the 650i chipset, thus the one on the fsb and cpu control, so I figured it would be as poor as others. The last 650i I had officially supported 1333fsb, but didn't do it so well, huge fsb wall. But if it works it works............



its a very unusual board. i'm not sure what chipset does what to be honest, but its the cheapest 400FSB board i can find. check the link and the specs, it says there that it does 1600FSB, and supports quads. bios goes upto 1.7v for CPU and like 2.8V for ram (seriously, its ridiculously high) it has a decent HD audio codec (better than most cheap boards) and gigabit ethernet.

Use the two 8x slots for SLI and the middle for one of the asus xonar soundcards for example, and you have a cheap, fast setup...


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its a very unusual board. i'm not sure what chipset does what to be honest, but its the cheapest 400FSB board i can find. check the link and the specs, it says there that it does 1600FSB, and supports quads. bios goes upto 1.7v for CPU and like 2.8V for ram (seriously, its ridiculously high) it has a decent HD audio codec (better than most cheap boards) and gigabit ethernet.
> 
> Use the two 8x slots for SLI and the middle for one of the asus xonar soundcards for example, and you have a cheap, fast setup...



It is an interesting thing, I don't think I've seen a hybrid chipset before. On asrock's site they call it a 740i. It would be a great option if it does live up to it's spec sheet.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> It is an interesting thing, I don't think I've seen a hybrid chipset before. On asrock's site they call it a 740i. It would be a great option if it does live up to it's spec sheet.



well luke has one, and he's already posted in this thread. he's already OC'd to around 380FSB with no problems on an E6600, he only has 800MHz ram so i dont think he can go much above 400 due to that.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well luke has one, and he's already posted in this thread. he's already OC'd to around 380FSB with no problems on an E6600, he only has 800MHz ram so i dont think he can go much above 400 due to that.



Yeah would probably be good, I always in thinking of terms of my 8x multi on my 6750 too. I got to 400 just fine, but couldn't go above 430, and that left my 6750 wanting more. My p35 goes up to 520 w/o even needing any extra voltage, which fits my chip nicely. Most set-ups don't need that kind of fsb anyway though.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah would probably be good, I always in thinking of terms of my 8x multi on my 6750 too. I got to 400 just fine, but couldn't go above 430, and that left my 6750 wanting more. My p35 goes up to 520 w/o even needing any extra voltage, which fits my chip nicely. Most set-ups don't need that kind of fsb anyway though.



agreed. my board does 550 or so, but hell... buy an E2180 with a 10x multi, and who cares about the FSB!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

but do you think it would be better than the BloodIron which is only $15 more?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> but do you think it would be better than the BloodIron which is only $15 more?



if he wanted SLI... yes.


http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3227&p=4

review showing 435FSB on an E8400 w/ 8GB ram.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

but reliability wise?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> but reliability wise?



well it has solid capacitors and lukes hasnt crashed on him yet except pushing past 400FSB.

if you read the anand article, they think its a great value board.

I've owned many DFI's, and they are NOT something i reccomend to beginners.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

> well it has solid capacitors and lukes hasnt crashed on him yet except pushing past 400FSB.
> 
> if you read the anand article, they think its a great value board.



well then it seems like it might be a better choice then. 



> I've owned many DFI's, and they are NOT something i reccomend to beginners.



I don't really think like that, I've always been one to jump in head first


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have my eyes on this..any thoughts?

DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard

It's also only $80


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

DFI makes very good motherboards, the lan party line is a very reliable line of motherboards from what I've read about them. Keep in mind though, like Mussels just posted, the DFI board are complex with thier BIO's and not really ideal for beginning with. But if you think like I do, you won't worry about that because when you do figure it out, other boards won't be a problem to work with. I like a challenge.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

dude keep the MSI its a kickass mobo i have seen MANY really good reviews on it and the people on XS that have them love them


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> dude keep the MSI its a kickass mobo i have seen MANY really good reviews on it and the people on XS that have them love them



the MSI 750i board I suggested?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the MSI 750i board I suggested?



yep the very same


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 2, 2008)

The reason im buying all new shit is because i have a fubar MSI board now..so im kinda skiddish of MSI right now.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 3, 2008)

the DFI Board is good but it's open box it can be a defective or simply a returned product. treat as OEM don't expect any cables, manuals etc. if the board gives you any trouble newegg has a 15 day return policy on open box products if you want this board you will really have to read up on overclocking some overclocking records were done on a DFI Board just like this. you should stick with the p35 chipset unless you want to go SLI 6x0i chipset which you cannot afford.

- Christine


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thx to all who have posted here in helping me come up with a $600 rig. Here is what i ended up buying, taking a lil from each poster and making something kick ass. 

COOLER MASTER Centurion 590
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD502lJ 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Hard Drive
GeIL Value Series 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 
575 Watt Power Supply
DVD/CD Burner
6x 120mm Blue Case Fans
DFI LP LT X38-T2R LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
8600GT XXX Pci-E Video Card

This biotch screams!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2008)

What power supply?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

also the 8600GT is not that great a video card. price to performance, its seriously lacking gaming power compared to the other models (9600GT, 8800GT, etc)


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 11, 2008)

No, but you know what i noticed since i posted this article? Opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one. Power supply i reused from my old rig.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 11, 2008)

llllllllllll said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got a $600 budget and i want some ideas on what i could do with it hardware wise. I'm fairly n00bish at building systems, so keeping that in mind, what would you suggest?
> 
> ...



If you already have a case, I built my system in my specs(with the exception of one 9600GT I got through an RMA) three months ago with only $600, I salvaged HDD, Case, and Optical.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 11, 2008)

hes right. you shouldn't of bought a 8600GT lol. you will probably buy a new card in a couple months time. was that the DFI Board that was open box? did you recieve any accessories in the bundle?

- Christine


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 11, 2008)

the 8600 GT was re-used from my old pc, i decided to save up for a nvidia 240 or 260. The DFI board was brand new, not an open box. Came with the usual stuff, cables, cd's, yadda yadda yadda..


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 11, 2008)

llllllllllll said:


> the 8600 GT was re-used from my old pc, i decided to save up for a nvidia 240 or 260. The DFI board was brand new, not an open box. Came with the usual stuff, cables, cd's, yadda yadda yadda..



that's a crossfire board, get acouple 4750 or 4870 and crossfire them. 

Personally, I'm glad your happy with your computer. That's all that matters really.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

not bad for 600    Very respectable memory , HD, X38 and CPU. HEHE, im still on the P965 chipset and am probably staying here for a while.  The video card , like calvary said, you will surely upgrade.However, congrats on having a nice system UP AND RUNNING !


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2008)

ah if the viddie was a carry-on from the last system, that makes a lot more sense. Good idea to save some cash and get better elsewhere then.


----------

